# Cheong Kyum Kwan Hapkido Seminar April 2005



## JungSoolKwan (Feb 24, 2005)

*Cheong Kyum Kwan Seminar in April 2005* 
Dear Friends,


Master Choi, Suk - Hwan, head master of Cheong Kyum Kwan in Seoul Korea, will be visiting my dojang for a series Hapkido Seminars and especial training sections.
The date is: April 14, 15, 16 2005. FIRST SEMINAR ( KYO-SA COURSE ) Part 1
April 22, 23, 24 2005. SECOND SEMINAR ( KYO-SA COURSE ) Part 2
In between the two weekend seminars, Master Choi will be giving instruction on Hapkido to all students and any Hapkidoin who desire to participate in the two main seminars.

The following Weekend April 29, 30 and May 1st. 2005, Master Choi, Suk - Hwan will teach the the Master Course of CheongKyumKwan Hapkido.

Master Choi, Suk Hwan is a 6th Dan Degree of the Korea Hapkido Federation.
Member of the Hapkido Master Conservation Society of South Korea and Chief Master of Cheong Kyum Kwan. 

My dojang will be open as a place for trainig and Sleep. If you are interested on Participating, and staying for the weekend seminars and week training.

I will post the contains of each seminar, also if you are interested, please e-mail me at: FabianDHapkido@aol.com

I want to make it clear that master Choi, is coming as representative of CheongKyumKwan and those seminars are being organized in the name of the Cheong Kyu Kwan.
This is not a KHF sanctioned event.

Sincerely,

Fabian Duque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 Mst DuqueView Public ProfileSend a private message to Mst DuqueFind More Posts by Mst DuqueAdd Mst Duque to Your Buddy List




 Today, 21:27   #*2* *Mst Duque* vbmenu_register("postmenu_87258", true);  
Junior Member



 

*Join Date:* Dec 2003
*Real Name:* Fabian Duque
*Martial Art:* HAPKIDO
*Location:* OCALA
*Age:* 36
Posts: 22 





*Cheong Kyum Kwan Hapkido Seminar contains.* 
*SEMINAR INFORMATION.*


*Seminar Location: Hapkido Korea International Academy Inc.
9353 Maricamp Rd, Ocala, Fl, 34472

Date : April 14 to May 1st 2005.*

*Contact Information :* Fabian Duque- Phone: 352- 687-8500
Mobil : 352- 454-1291

*&#9672; Kyo-Sa Course *
- The completion of seminar 1 time. (Including Certificate, Short-stick, Mark) 
/ Term; 4 days / To train over 4 hours a day

# First seminar 
- GiURiGi : 
How to destroy opponent`s balance. 

One hand wrist grab techniques / Cross one hand wrist grab techniques / Two handed cross wrist grab techniques / Double wrist grab techniques / Punch defense techniques / Kick defense techniques / Throw defense techniques / Knife stab defense techniques..... 

- Dang-Sin Gi : 
Strike, pierce, Kick techniques which utilize and focus on vital spots, acupuncture points and the 14 ki meridians.

Hand wrist grab techniques / clothes grab techniques / Punch defense techniques / Kick defense techniques / Throw defense techniques / Knife stab defense techniques / first attack techniques.....

- Kwan-Jeol Gi : 
Uses the joints of the body for breaking, pressing and twisting, joints utilized. 

Hand wrist grab techniques / clothes grab techniques / Punch defense techniques / Kick defense techniques / Throw defense techniques / Knife stab defense techniques / fist attack techniques.....

- Hyeol-Do Gi : 
Pressing and Breaking technique which utilize and focus on vital spots, acupuncture points and the 14 ki meridians. 

Hand wrist grab techniques / clothes grab techniques / Punch defense techniques / Kick defense techniques / Throw defense techniques / Knife stab defense techniques / first attack techniques.....

- Jeon-Hwan Gi : 
Stepping and Turning techniques used to bring an opponent under control

Hand wrist grab techniques / clothes grab techniques / Punch defense techniques / Kick defense techniques / Throw defense techniques / Knife stab defense techniques / first attack techniques.....

- Chae-Sul Gi : 
Through stepping and turning, using all parts of the body, the opponents center is lost, after which they can be more easily be thrown

Hand wrist grab techniques / clothes grab techniques / Punch defense techniques / Kick defense techniques / Throw defense techniques / Knife stab defense techniques / first attack techniques.....

- Mu-Gi Gi (Weapons) : 
Sword(level-1 Cut-8direction) / Long stick(Strike-8direction, Block-8direction)


*&#9672; Master Course *- The completion of seminar 2 times
- / Term: 4 days -1 week / To train over 4 hours a day

*# First seminar *
- Bare hand technique : 
Explaining about "Hap-ki" conception (Concentration at this level is on acquiring basic "Hap-ki" skills and method)

Sit position techniques : Double wrist grab techniques / One hand wrist grab techniques / Cross one hand wrist grab techniques / Two handed cross wrist grab techniques 
Stand position techniques : Double wrist grab techniques / One hand wrist grab techniques / Cross one hand wrist grab techniques / Two handed cross wrist grab techniques

- Mu-Gi-Gi (Weapons) : 
Sword(level-2 Cut-8direction, Application cut-4direction, Block-8direction) / Bamboo sword(Strike-8direction) / Long-stick(Spin) / Short-stick (Strike-8direction, Block-8direction)

*Second seminar *
- Bare hand techniques: 
Concentration at this level in on three key principles "ki"- Energy, "Sim"- Heart, "Chae"- body muscles power. 
These three elements combine and are utilized simultaneously as one. 
Together, their power is focused on the opponent's joints, pressure points, vital spots, and for throwing.

Hand wrist grab techniques / Clothes grab techniques / Punching defence techniques / Kicking defence techniques / Knife stab defence techniques / First attack techniques / Sit position techniques 

- Mu-Gi-Gi (Weapons) : 
Sword (Level-3 Kyeok-Geom Sul : Fighting sword techniques)

*NOTE : This are the contains of the different seminars Master Choi, will be teaching from April 14 to May 1st 2005.
We will reduce the time of each seminar to 3 days, but there will be training every day as stated above.*

Cheong Kyum Kwan will awarded certificates of completion for any of the seminars ( courses ) you complete.
Some members of Budo Seek, have been at Master Choi's seminars before, and I know they enjoyed the training.

If you are interested on this seminars, please e-mail me at:

FabianDHapkido@aol.com 

Sincerely,

Fabian Duque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## glad2bhere (Feb 25, 2005)

Dear Fabian: 

Would you mind giving a bit of a thumbnail on Master Choi so folks know where he fits into the Hapkido community?  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## JungSoolKwan (Feb 25, 2005)

Dear Bruce,


Please, pardon my lack of English or Interpretation of English words !
When you write Tumbnail, you are refering to his Bio ? or you just want a pict of him doing Hapkido Technique ?
I can post his profile here, there is not problem with that.
But, I don't know how to post pictures on this site.

Master, Choi, Suk - Hwan's technique is amazing ! I trained with him in the year 2003 for two Weeks. In the year 2004 also for two Weeks.
I consider Master Choi, Suk Hwan a master of High level technique and understanding of the Art.
He was selected to be part of the TRADITIONAL HAPKIDO CONSERVATION SOCIETY. This society are a group of Senior Masters of Hapkido dedicated to preserve and promote Hapkido.

Fabian Duque


----------



## glad2bhere (Feb 25, 2005)

ooopppss--- Sorry about that. 

Yes. I thought a brief bio about the instructor would help people understand a bit better about what his approach to the material might be.  Any information would be a help, I am sure. Nothing very elaborate. Just something short to get an idea about who he is, what his background is and what he is about, thats all. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## JungSoolKwan (Feb 25, 2005)

Dear Bruce,


I think the best way to know Master Choi's background and aproach is to visit his website. http://hapkidoacademy.org/Engimg/master.php

I can add whatever i think of him, but is better for you to see first hand.
You can also, visit his gallery and get a better idea of his skill.

He, supports masters and students abroad, unlike other Korean Masters in Korea. 
I can assure you, that his teaching methods are worth to see and experience.

Probably, this time would be a good one for us to finally meet and share the mat as Hapkidoins. 
Two weeks, training and sharing our hapkido experience can be enjoyable.

Sincerely,

Fabian Duque


----------



## glad2bhere (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks, Fabian: 

I "googled" Choi Suk-hwan's teacher (Lee Sang-Woo) and came up with the Family Tree on HAPKIDO-INFO.NET. 

People who are interested will find the following lineage. 

Choi, Suk-hwan--------to----
Lee, Sang-Woo--------to----
Kim, Myoung-Lyong----to----
Ji, Han Jae------to------Choi, Yong Sul. 

Maybe this will help folks regarding what sort of approach to the material might be taken, yes? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## American HKD (Feb 25, 2005)

Greetings,


Choi Suk Wan is one of the best Hapkidoin I have seen and a nice guy, I hope to attend the seminar.


----------

